# Happy <V> Day



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Just wanted to wish everyone a happy <V> day !!!!

I hope everyone can be with the one they love.

For those of you that can't, Dream a little dream  :smiles:

Love
CC


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY, C.C. (and everyone else) You all make this site a wonderful place to come to.  :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Yes, happy Valentines Day, spend time with the one you love!


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Happy Valentine's Day to you all!! 

:bounce: :smiles: :bounce: :smiles: :bounce: :smiles: 

I have thoroughly enjoyed this site!


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Happy Valentines day to all of you who are half of a romantic relationship!

To those of you who are single, rejoice! You don't have to worry about the right gift, dinner reservations, crowded restaurants and all the possible headaches that happen at Valentine's Day. I was reminded of this when I came to work first thing this morning. A co-worker surprised her husband with a great Caribbean vacation and he told her that she should go by herself and have fun. She's rather furious with him today.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Happy heart day!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Isn't every day VDay?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

OMG

I am an alien allright!!! Is it today????


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Happy V-Day to everyone. This one looks to be a very special one for Wanda and myself. This is the first one that we will be able to spend together. Ever since we have been together, I have always had to work, as VD is one of the busiest days of the year. Now that I am at the catering company I have the night free!! So a nice quiet night is in store for just the two of us.

Hope yours is as happy as ours!!!!


----------



## pastrychef_den (Jun 30, 2001)

Happy Valentine's Day to everyone!
Enjoy...


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

All right. I couldn't spend V day without paying you guys a visit!

Happy Valentines's Day everyone!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

What does Love Mean?

A group of professional people posed this question to a group of 4 to 8-year-olds: What does love mean?" The answers they got were broader and deeper than anyone could have imagined. See what you think: 

"When my grandmother got arthritis, she couldn't bend over and paint her toenails anymore. So my grandfather does it for her all the time, even when his hands got arthritis too. That's love." Rebecca -age 8

"When someone loves you, the way they say your name is different. You know that your name is safe in their mouth." Billy - age 4

"Love is when a girl puts on perfume and a boy puts on shaving cologne and they go out and smell each other." Karl - age 5

"Love is when you go out to eat and give somebody most of your French fries without making them give you any of theirs." Chrissy -age 6

"Love is what makes you smile when you're tired." Terri - age 4

"Love is when my mommy makes coffee for my daddy and she takes a sip before giving it to him, to make sure the taste is OK." Danny - age 7

"Love is what's in the room with you at Christmas if you stop opening presents and listen," Bobby - age 5

"If you want to learn to love better, you should start with a friend whom you hate." Nikka - age 6

"There are two kinds of love. Our love. God's love. But God makes both kinds of them." Jenny - age 4

"Love is when you tell a guy you like his shirt, then he wears it everyday." Noelle - age 7

"Love is like a little old woman and a little old man who are still friends even after they know each other so well." Tommy - age 6

"My mommy loves me more than anybody. You don't see anyone else kissing me to sleep at night." Clare - Age 5

"Love is when mommy gives daddy the best piece of chicken." Elaine - age 5

"Love is when mommy sees daddy smelly and sweaty and still says he is handsomer than Robert Redford." Chris - age 8

"Love is when your puppy licks your face even after you left him alone allday." Mary Ann - age 4

"I know my older sister loves me because she gives me all her old clothes and has to go out and buy new ones." Lauren - age 4

"I let my big sister pick on me because my Mom says she only picks on me because she loves me. So I pick on my baby sister because I love her." Bethany - age 4

"When you love somebody, your eyelashes go up and down and little stars come out of you." Karen - age 7 

"Love is when mommy sees daddy on the toilet and she doesn't think it's gross." Mark - age 6

"You really shouldn't say 'I love you' unless you mean it. But if you mean it, you should say it a lot. People forget," Jessica - age 8

- source unknown (duh! )


----------

